# Low water day in Browns Canyon



## denali1322 (Jun 3, 2013)

Do you know they start curtailing the supplemental flow on the 15th? May be really low water (like 400). Not sure what size raft you are doing, but I'd get out the ducky at that level.


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

I have taken a 14' raft down Brown's as low as 350, everything is passable except raft ripper. Hecla down to Stonebridge is also very doable at low flows.


----------



## denali1322 (Jun 3, 2013)

Don't disagree with DoStep that it can be done. However, not much wave action at that level (save perhaps Zoom Flume), especially in a raft. Just rock dodging and getting stuck and unstuck. Not my idea of a good time and hard on your boat but to each their own.


----------



## micronam (Apr 20, 2015)

No, denali1322, I was unaware of that. Shoot. 

DoStep - so is it a portage around raft ripper or something or is it just not a good idea at all in a 14' raft? My boat isn't exactly portage-friendly.


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

I wouldn't do it with my 14' boat, but that's me. Every rock hit & scrape would bother me too much I'd suggest you look to rent duckies, I think CKS in BV does that.


----------



## micronam (Apr 20, 2015)

Good recommendation, David L! The fatal flaw is that I can't stand being in a duckie! Regardless, I may just do it and deal with the rocks. Despite my deep and growing love for it, I'm not too protective over my raft.


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

I don't think there is any supplemental flow to cut off now. To my knowledge, they haven't moved any. Could be wrong. Logan?


----------



## micronam (Apr 20, 2015)

Bighorn Canyon is a possible alternative. Any beta there?


----------



## DesertRatonIce (Jan 1, 2015)

Bring any type of craft on the 16th, Browns only really gets bad when its in the mid to lower 300 cfs range. Dont be scared about rubbing a few rocks, these rafts are made for that. Pinball can get a bit squirely at the exit moves and No. 5 in the staircase can cause you a problem if you arent ready. Widowmaker isn't bad but the thumb rock can be a bitch, just duck. Raft ripper is always the best. Charge hard left and pray you make it. I love this level and too me its about as fun as highwater. A lot of people are afraid of technical boating but it also makes you a better one. I hope to see you out there on the 16th in a raft!


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

You should be able to run from Pinnacle Rock to Parkdale just fine (or at least with the same flow as the day before). It takes a couple of days for the flow drop to get there.


----------



## micronam (Apr 20, 2015)

Love it, DesertRatonIce!!! I'm into technical boating! Definitely my favorite, but not that exciting for my passengers. But they're getting a free trip, so what do I care! Anyway, we're playing it by ear and deciding next week if it'll be Browns or Bighorn. I'd love if more people could join!!!


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

Slow current allows for easier timing of your moves, and I remember there being many clear routes, for a more experienced boater anyway. Paddle boat was fun at low levels, I didn't miss oars at all. The raft ripper line just plain sucks, haven't really assessed the possibility or value of a portage there. Perhaps you can find a little smaller boat.

Yes, lower stretches like parkdale will have a little more water, but they just ain't Brown's.

Whatever you do, just go, it will be another good day.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Raft Ripper goes at 350. Just one strategic low-side, soft floor, rock slide and you don't even stop.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

DesertRatonIce said:


> Bring any type of craft on the 16th, Browns only really gets bad when its in the mid to lower 300 cfs range. Dont be scared about rubbing a few rocks, these rafts are made for that. Pinball can get a bit squirely at the exit moves and No. 5 in the staircase can cause you a problem if you arent ready. Widowmaker isn't bad but the thumb rock can be a bitch, just duck. Raft ripper is always the best. Charge hard left and pray you make it. I love this level and too me its about as fun as highwater. A lot of people are afraid of technical boating but it also makes you a better one. I hope to see you out there on the 16th in a raft!


What he said.


----------

